# Mannatech Company Settle False Marketing Claims



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Mannatech Company Settle False Marketing Claims The multi-level marketing world ??? the same industry that gave forth Amway and other home selling networks ??? got a black eye this week. Mannatech Inc., a maker of dietary supplements, agreed to pay $6 million to settle a lawsuit brought by the Texas attorney general. The state alleged [...]

*Read More...*


----------

